# not feeling great about FET



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi ladies

i know we are all going through the same thing at the minute but i seem to be getting very stressed since my baseline about facing another BFN 

I just cant get it out of my head how are fresh blastocyst wasn't strong enough and i just dont see how a frozen one is gonna be either. My clinic are insisting on another eSET and i just dont feel i am ever gonna get my BFP. I am dreading yet another 2WW and more than that im worried one of my 4 blasts arent gonna survive 

I wish i had a crystal ball ***sighs***


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I wish I had one too, for all the lovely ladies on here! 

Your feelings sound very normal, particularly when you've been through BFN's before    Honestly, just because you feel it won't ever happen doesn't mean it won't - I said to my consultant when I met him after multiple IUI/IVF failures that he'd never get me pregnant, and I'm thrilled to say that I was indeed very wrong but at the time I just didn't feel like I had any hope left. 
My fresh IVF failed and I felt certain the frosties I had from it would also fail - turns out I was wrong again.  

Just wanted to gentley give you hope and sending you    and wishing you all the luck in the world   

x


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

Awww thanks hunny

Its funny in my first cycle i was so full of PMA, the problem was i then fell from a massive height  i think im too scared to feel like that again. In 4 weeks itll all be over and hopefully ill be reading this feeling like an idiot lol


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Karen,



I feel exactly the same way as you, we were due to start out FET in June but I have decided to put it off until July as I have got too much on at work and wont be able to get the time off (if needed) for scans and ET. Our first fresh cycle of ICSI with 2 Grade 1 embies didn't work and I am finding it difficult to understand why frozen ones would. However, after giving myself a good talking to - I have decided to be more  because if it didn't work then why would they freeze them, plus they have to be really good quality to be frozen so that they have a chance 

I think for us with IF issues the opportunity of possible becoming a mum is sooo overwhelming that when it doesn't work it has a huge effect on our confidence. It is harder because we know that the embies are there, were as people without IF issues don't know so can merrily get on with the lives until they realise they are pg. I think that is what we all need to do, along with a few little  that it will work.

Good luck with the cycle and I  that your dream comes true 

Take Care
TTFN 
Kelly
xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi
I had a fresh cycle in Nov last year and got a positive but with low betas and slow growth, unfortunately it didn't continue.
I felt the same way about FET and just wanted to get the whole thing over with, the stress of the thaw and 2ww and the pain of the BFN however I got a bfp again this time the beta levels were much higher, I am still waiting for my first scan so dont really have a full picture but FET can work so dont give up hope.


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

skirtgirl = congrats on your bfp be thinking of ya
kirst x


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

I just wanted to reassure you by telling you my experience.
I had two fresh IVF cycles, with grade A embies...both ended in a BFN!
after each cycle I was left with two embies, so totalled 4 when I went for my FET.
I know it is difficult to have some PMA, after those failed cycles, however try and keep your PMA up, because it will happen.
out of my four embies which were grade two at freezing all four survived the thaw and two actually improoved quality by loosing some fragmantation...now I am the mum to 17 month old twins as a result.
They say FET is good because your body hasnt been through et and as a result pupo mummy is alot calmer...
Please try and stay positive and as a mantra like I did, say this will work this will work....eventually...the PMA will stick!
Love and the best of wishes.
Elaine xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

elaine - your twins are gorgeous you are so lucky its really good to hear peopls success stories, thank you
kirst x


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Karen,

I just have to say I totally understand your feelings on a FET, BUT, I had a good fresh cycle and they picked the best quality embies to transfer and I was as hopeful as anyone can be with IVF, and when the fresh cycle failed I was devastated, I nearly didn't pick myself up to do my last go (and it was to be my last, financially and emotionally )  as I could only feel that an FET was less likely to work as they had supposedly already picked the 2 best embies for the fresh go, and they had to survive freezing and  defrosting!!!! 
But my 2 little FET miracles are making gurgling sounds from the other room as I had 2 embies transferred and 1 stuck and split!

So another way to look at it is that if they survive defrosting they are "tough un's"  and you have an excellent chance of a bfp, so don't give up  
I have a friend on here who didn't go originally for her FET and decided to go elsewhere for another fresh, it failed and she decided to go back for her FET and now has a baby girl!

So lots and lots for babydust for you and all you other lovely ladies   
                       
Take care

Wendy K


----------



## besttwin (Apr 24, 2009)

It gives you such hope to read all the success stories about FET. I too had the same worries, but unfortunately I only have 1 frozen embie, at blast stage and they seem to think it's very good, but still worried all the same    I was going to do it this month, but have decided to wait until July now, but feel better already forgetting about it for a month.

xx


----------



## besttwin (Apr 24, 2009)

It gives you such hope to read all the success stories about FET. I too had the same worries, but unfortunately I only have 1 frozen embie, at blast stage and they seem to think it's very good, but still worried all the same    I was going to do it this month, but have decided to wait until July now, but feel better already forgetting about it for a month.

xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

besttwin - think your right you gotta do it when you feel ready and everyone is diff, you will have more success if you feel more ready for it i would have thought, its nice to heear all the success stories and then hate reading about peoples sad ones, just makes your realise how many people are going through this roller coaster
kirst x


----------

